# Hardly worthy



## Adkpk (Jul 14, 2008)

I took a hit today and it's smarting. Ladder (I know, bad Adrpk) 6' up, white pine branch, 10' long, 3" dia. Must have hit the ground and sprung back and hit me in the side of the knee. The branch was not heavy enough to dislodge my sturdy frame from the ladder but I have a nice bump and scratch. Not to mention the disappointment I feel of misjudging the cut. Live and learn fellow cutters, luckily it was only a scratch.


----------

